# contact waxstock - how?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hey all.

just wondering who do i contact regarding waxstock?

i have emailed jon 2 months ago regarding waxstock and not heard back.

Ive emailed expressing a concern of something i wasnt happy about and ive had no reply .

Ive only just got my email back up and running.
thanks guys


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

PM the Mods.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Mr T

Apologies, just been going through some Waxstock threads on here - you can email me with my Waxstock hat on if you still have a concern - [email protected] will get to me :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

While we are on the Waxstock subject, when will tickets be available Johnny ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> While we are on the Waxstock subject, when will tickets be available Johnny ?
> 
> View attachment 49242


Should have the new site sorted in the next 6 to 8 weeks. then you will be able to buy :thumb:


----------

